# Livery Plymouth Area



## Thezoosmum (29 September 2014)

Can anyone recommend assisted DIY or Part Livery on yard near to Plymouth/Ivybridge/Moors etc. Winter turnout essential. Have 2 well behaved geldings looking for a new home, ideally small private yard.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (29 September 2014)

Anyone???


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (29 September 2014)

Cheston at South Brent is the obvious one that springs to mind... There is Court Gates at Staddiscombe which is near the sea, south hams side of Plymouth.


----------



## trotter259 (30 September 2014)

Bickleigh Barracks, they run a riding school, but also take on liveries.  The yard is quite big though.

I am at a lovely quiet yard.  Just me and 4 other owners, we have someone leaving tomorrow with her mare, but am not sure if YO would accept 2 more.  If you would like details, please feel free to email me. It is all year turnout, with bringing in when the weather is rubbish, although all stables are taken, so would be pens for your two.


----------



## Pie's mum (30 September 2014)

Is Marley Head too far out for you?


----------



## kez81 (14 October 2014)

If yelverton isn't too far for you I have space for two geldings. Small private farm. Lots of grazing. Three geldings currently here. Stables , water in fields and electric on yard and in stables.


----------

